# 2012 Nissan Rogue SV AWD weird whining noise



## krazyone (Nov 14, 2012)

As the topic reads I purchased a new 2012 Nissan rogue in august of this year and a few weeks ago I turned on the car and went to pull out of a parking spot and heard a strange whining noise. I didn't pay it much mind then but as the days passed I noticed this noise would happen more often. It would only happen after I start the car and attempt to pull out of a parking spot or when I come to a complete stop and attempt a u-turn. Every time I do this this noise is loud and I can't place where exactly the noise comes from. Has anyone else heard of this happening to them? I am a bit worried that something will happen to the car while im driving it on the highway on the way to work or on the way back home from work. My drive to work involves 8 miles of highway/city driving and its the same on the way back. I don't hear this noise any other time other than coming out of a parking spot or while making a u-turn. Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated I love this car but if this continues I fear that this might make me want to return this car and look for a different one.


----------



## Siestadreamer (Nov 15, 2012)

*Weird Whining Noise*

I have the same issue with my Altima. Nissan advised me that it's the electronic power steering pump; that's why you hear it in the tight turn situations that you describe. The service manager at my dealer told me that Nissan engineers are aware of the noise and have wrapped the pump (on Altimas like mine) in sound dampening material to minimize its effect. I don't know if that's the case with Rogues, but I doubt that there's anything wrong with your vehicle. A phone call to your dealer should put your mind at ease.


----------



## Woof60 (Jan 7, 2014)

I also had the same experience with my 2012 Rogue. The dealer said it was normal but didn't elaborate. Go figure! Glad it's not just me.


----------

